# New Guy



## Necron_99 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi y'all.  Just joined because my last supplier went dark and I'm out of supplements.  I thought I was fairly tech savvy but after joining this board I feel more like a tech retard.  I'm looking to contact a particular board rep.  How do I PM someone?  For the life of me, I can't find a clickable object anywhere to do that.  Thanks.


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jan 20, 2018)

Welcome aboard 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## botamico (Jan 20, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.  Good information is everywhere.  Meet and greet, browse different sections, and you'll find the way young grasshopper.


----------



## brazey (Jan 20, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## AnabolicMenu (Jan 23, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## CRAZY DOSER (Jan 23, 2018)

Welcome to the IronMag!


----------



## Otto Brown (Mar 2, 2018)

Welcome​


----------

